# Riddle me THIS!



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a bunch of Riddles. Who wants to play! 

*What whistles, carry's liquid and it can hold herbs 
*What has a needle, can not sew, and gives directions 
*What hides, Displays, and deceives 
*What can kill, cure and comes in many forms 
*What do you chase when you are down and fear when you are up
*What does all life have, all life need, and without it life can not begin

First 6 Riddles


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

#2 is a compass. Still trying to figure out the others.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Messenger Six said:


> #2 is a compass. Still trying to figure out the others.


Now we are down to five 

*What whistles, carry's liquid and it can hold herbs 
*What hides, Displays, and deceives 
*What can kill, cure and comes in many forms 
*What do you chase when you are down and fear when you are up
*What does all life have, all life need, and without it life can not begin


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

#1 is definitely a tea pot.

My best guess for #4 is bacteria but I'm pretty sure that's wrong. 

And I feel like I should know the answers to the rest but I can't figure them out. :laughing:


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> #1 is definitely a tea pot.
> 
> My best guess for #4 is bacteria but I'm pretty sure that's wrong.
> 
> And I feel like I should know the answers to the rest but I can't figure them out. :laughing:


Correct, I also would have taken Mold. So now we have three. 

*What hides, Displays, and deceives 
*What do you chase when you are down and fear when you are up
*What does all life have, all life need, and without it life can not begi


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> I have a bunch of Riddles. Who wants to play!
> 
> *What whistles, carry's liquid and it can hold herbs


A mouth



> *What has a needle, can not sew, and gives directions


weathercock



> *What hides, Displays, and deceives


Our senses/A mouth/A word



> *What can kill, cure and comes in many forms


Drugs/Organizations/Bio-organisms/Proteins...
Words



> *What do you chase when you are down and fear when you are up


Failure when you're down and success when you're up



> *What does all life have, all life need, and without it life can not begin


A favorable environment



> First 6 Riddles


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not looking other people's answers so I'm just going to do what I know. Or, think I know.

*What whistles, carry's liquid and it can hold herbs

Teapot

*What has a needle, can not sew, and gives directions

Compass

*What hides, Displays, and deceives

I have no idea.

*What can kill, cure and comes in many forms

Medicine, maybe? 

*What do you chase when you are down and fear when you are up

Again, no idea.

*What does all life have, all life need, and without it life can not begin

Chromosomes?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

TimeWillTell said:


> A mouth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First was Kettle(Teapot) 
Two you are not even close 
Third NOPE 
(Ill count Bio Orginism) The Answer was mold or bacteria 
Five(That is a good awnser but not the correct one) 
Six (That is true but too ovbious)


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

MisterPerfect said:


> *What hides, Displays, and deceives


A chameleon?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> A chameleon?


Your getting warmer


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

*What hides, Displays, and deceives
*uh, -Spanx* 

*What do you chase when you are down and fear when you are up
*-Rest*

*What does all life have, all life need, and without it life can not begin
*-Light*


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A camouflage



> *What do you chase when you are down and fear when you are up


Gravity



> *What does all life have, all life need, and without it life can not begin


An origin


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes Gravity is 4!


----------

